# Non-Biking MTB shoes



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Strange title? Perhaps so. 

I'm looking for a good shoe to ride with. I am not ready to invest in 'real' MTB shoes + pedals yet. Right now my bike has the standard flat pedals that came stock and I'm rockin' my 15 year old Doc Marten boots. I like the stiffness of the sole, but having all leather up top gets real hot.

Do any of you have some good suggestions for shoes for me to look into to 'tide me over' for the time being?

Thanks


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

chainlove has those fox shoes that pop up from time to time. I know a few people that just rock vans or old skate shoes if you want a beefier sole.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks. They didn't have anything in stock in my size that I liked. I'll keep them in the back of my head though.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i wear sb dunks but any skate shoe will do.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

although a decent pair of skate shoes will run you nearly as much as a pair of 5 tens...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Find a good deal on 5.10 online. I bought one on sale from Huck'n'Roll for $35 last X-Mas


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I just rode in my work boots (military), but I did use performance socks. The socks made all the difference, I think. I never really got into clipless until I started riding so hard that my feet were bouncing and being jarred off the pedals from all the rocks and stuff. Now that I'm riding smooth stuff again (moved from smooth FL, to rough NY, to smooth SoCal), I'm back to platform pedals and Five Ten mtb shoes (avoid their skate shoes like the b4sic).


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

What is the website for these 5-10s that keep getting mentioned?

Never considered military boots before. I am not active duty but I do have a pair of combat boots.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

http://fiveten.com/


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

what boots on a bike 

whats going on around here ?

you can find cheap vans on line for a 30 bucks 

or like everybody else mentioned, 510 will be the best money spent.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Yar, I rode in my boots and uniform. I simply rode where the "army rangers" trained near Eglin AFB. I didn't get serious into mtn biking until about 1 year ago in NY, since there were no mtns or even hills in FL, just dirt trails.

I dunno how people can ride with skate shoes. Their soles are too thin and flexible and aren't really that grippy. Barely any better riding without shoes on--flip flops provide a better platform (until they get wet, I tested).


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

hmmm....

dammit slipped off the pedals again, Doh!


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Merrell Moab with the Gore-Tex lining. Waterproof with a good grip on most everything.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

Lule said:


> Merrell Moab with the Gore-Tex lining. Waterproof with a good grip on most everything.


lol I wear those most days as my regular shoes. all the riding they see is test rides while im working on bikes. can't say how they work on the trail.


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

I wear Merrell Stretch Chameleons that are pretty comfortable as well.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just getting back into the sport, so I haven't sprung for 510s yet, but I've been using an old pair of DVS skate shoes and they've been fine.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Aaron D said:


> lol I wear those most days as my regular shoes. all the riding they see is test rides while im working on bikes. can't say how they work on the trail.


These used to be my daily shoes until they developed a squeak in the right shoe. I just switched back to platforms and needed a good shoe to do so. They don't squeak while riding, thankfully.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

I dont know what kind of pedals you guys were using but combat boots gripping better than skate shoes??!! I have used skate shoes almost exclusively since I started mountainbiking 15 years ago- DC's, etnies, adios, globe, etc all work excellent with pinned platform pedals such as azonic A frames or sun ringle zulus. Watch out with 510's, ordered a pair, they are sized at least a size or 2 too big. I wear 12's in DC and gave away my size 11 510's cause they were just too big, that was after an exchange too.


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

There are a wide variety of combat boots available these days, some are almost like wearing sneakers.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nike Free. Soft sole + spiked platforms give plenty of grip.


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

*Nike ACG*

I have a old pair of Nike ACG trail running shoes which I used on the trail when my 5-10's broke. I was surprised how well they worked.

The shoes I have have a gore tex outer so it's pretty good for off-road and it's real light.

The model I have is discontinued but look around and you might find something similar.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

Aaron D said:


> lol I wear those most days as my regular shoes. all the riding they see is test rides while im working on bikes. can't say how they work on the trail.


Same here, those are some comfortable kicks!


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Dcs but don't always grip great with certain pedals but overall pretty good. Been buying them $25 a pair clearanced.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

...short rides (less than 6-8 miles) and maybe dirt-jump/urban sessions and skate-shoes can't be beat. Longer rides require shoes with a stiffer sole or the calves start to cramp. That said, how do 5.10's compare to skate-shoes? I like the idea of a sticky sole but wonder if there's enough stiffness....


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Vans slip on, for those hot days they have loads of grip and I can feel the placement of my foot well. On those extra muddy days or when I'm working on the trails i choose the xtra-tuff  they actually feel pretty good to ride in and keep your feet dry!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I've stuck to skate shoes. I have noticed a difference in the on sale for $25 Vans at Target vs. the DC I'm riding with now. I like that I can rock 'em on the MTB, on the street and on the BMX.


----------

